# 2010 LT25MV



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Brand New 2010 LT25 rear MV deck with hatch, poling platform, push pole holders, trolling motor mount, trolling motor wiring, center box, grab bar, Bobs manual jack plate, special color Ivory and 2010 Continental Galvanized trailer. $5700.00
*Fish Finaddict*
Orestes "Tico" Guas JR
12240 sw 130 st
Miami FL, 33186
786-223-8680
[email protected]


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

wrong section


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> wrong section


He's a Gheenoe dealer now, it's right.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

PRICE REDUCED $5400.00


----------

